# Three Alarm Colby Jack



## donr (Oct 20, 2014)

No pics.  Looks like smoked cheese.

I found some small wheels (6" dia. x 1-1/2" thick) of Three Alarm Colby Jack at Sam's.  Colby jack with Chipotle, Jalepeno & Habenero peppers.  Quite tasty before smoking.  Not as much heat as I was hoping for, maybe a little spicier than normal Pepper Jack.

Cut into cracker sized rectangles.

4 hours over Pitmasters choice sawdust.

Don


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2014)

Sounds good did you wait the two weeks after smoking for a resting period?? Pics would have been nice, but no worry's sounds very yummy 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## donr (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought and smoked it on Sunday, but do normally wait around a month to try it.  Unless it's fresh Mozzarella, then about 2 days.


----------

